
Cycle.js 0.7 “Diversity” released - bpierre
https://github.com/cyclejs/core/releases/tag/v7.0.0
======
sktrdie
It's sad that Cycle.js isn't getting more attention here on HN. It's truly a
novel paradigm - the idea that your app is part of this loop which is entirely
reactive, and that's how you communicate with the outside world.

I'm not sure this paradigm has been used elsewhere. For sure reactive
programming ideas have been used in Elm and other frameworks outside the JS
world, but the idea of a "reactive loop" is really game-changing to me.

~~~
prinzC
Let's cry all together.

~~~
alisd23
I'm crying for different reasons.

------
brudgers
_Cycle’s core abstraction is your application as a pure function main() where
inputs are read effects (sources) from the external world and outputs (sinks)
are write effects to affect the external world. These side effects in the
external world are managed by drivers: plugins that handle DOM effects, HTTP
effects, etc._

Cyclejs home: [http://cycle.js.org/](http://cycle.js.org/)

------
feliciousx
<3

